# dedicated outlet for undercounter fridge?



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

As far as I know they do not discriminate with regards to the size of the fridge.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Regular refrigerators do not require a dedicated circuit. A large Sub-zero style would.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Jim Port said:


> Regular refrigerators do not require a dedicated circuit. A large Sub-zero style would.


really? they wouldn't pass our kitchen until the fridge had a dedicated circuit and they claimed it was a NEC requirement


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

_Unless the __instructions_ for the refrigerator requires a dedicated circuit, the NEC doesn’t require a dedicated circuit for refrigeration equipment in a kitchen. It’s allowed to be, but not required.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

alrighty! when they try to say its required ill say show me where its in the code


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

It's not in the code to put it on a dedicated ckt....but the code does say that the fridge is exempt from a GFI ckt.

The 'standard' is to provide the fridge with it's own breaker....that way you don't have to worry about the microwave tripping the breaker that the fridge is on...just like it's a common standard to put lights on seperate breakers from wall outlets...that way your not in the dark when the hair dryer and vacuum on the same ckt trips the breaker.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Try not to argue with the inspector you might win but your going to lose. Don't sound right does it? Arguing with an inspector is like wrestling in the mud with a pig the more you argue the more he likes it.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

While not in the NATIONAL code it could be a local requirement.

In Canada it is a requirement. Mini fridges of less than 5.5 Cu ft capacity are exempt.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

this is for a basement bar, we dont have plans for a microwave, but guess you can never be sure huh


----------

